# Lets see some standard 10 gallon aquascapes.



## wastewater (Apr 5, 2010)

No replies?

Nice set-up. Really like your 'Gardneri, and how you incorporated the riccia onto your branches.

Although not a true aquascape, this is my standard 10 gallon "potted stem" tank. Just plants and a few ramshorn snails (brightens up a dim corner in my home office).


----------



## Zensational (Jun 26, 2017)

This is the current state of my 9 Gallon Fluval Flex, I've got 3 Anubias Barteri in the back left corner, a Java Fern in the center of the back attached to a piece of cholla wood, 9 Water sprite buds that I'm trying to grow back out, the mother plant died when it was overrun with algae  and I've got 3 Rosette swords. 

I'm probably looking at getting either some Anubias Nana Petite, or some Green Wavy Buce for the crevices between the base stones and the pillar stone. Not sure which one though, I'm also probably going to move the two Rosette swords that are on the right, forward a little bit and put a nice Banana plant behind it! 

I currently use it as my cute little community tank, I've got 3 Clown Killifish, and 6 Harlequin Rasboras.


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

wastewater said:


> No replies?
> 
> Nice set-up. Really like your 'Gardneri, and how you incorporated the riccia onto your branches.
> 
> Although not a true aquascape, this is my standard 10 gallon "potted stem" tank. Just plants and a few ramshorn snails (brightens up a dim corner in my home office).


Thank you, your tank does have a nice bright feel to it. It looks nice all topped and trimmed. I always liked the dutch style. What is the lighter stem stand in the center? That S. Repense is always an eye catcher, I want to use that in my next set up. What kind of substrate did you use? Thanks for bringing the thread to life.


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

Zensational said:


> This is the current state of my 9 Gallon Fluval Flex, I've got 3 Anubias Barteri in the back left corner, a Java Fern in the center of the back attached to a piece of cholla wood, 9 Water sprite buds that I'm trying to grow back out, the mother plant died when it was overrun with algae
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Clown killis look awesome, we almost got those but stumbled on a gardneri pair and after telling my wife what they were she looked them up and before I knew it we had em in a bag. Lol starting to see eggs around in the pellia mostly. The frogs surprisingly dont bother, its the amano shrimp that need to learn to leave the killi eggs be. Our alpha male killed and ate an amano that pushed the egg issue repeatedly but leaves the others alone. I have buce green, nana petite, anubias nana, giant buce, and mini red buce. Id recommend the mini red as I have only ever seen it in my tank.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi KrypleBerry,

10 gallon; no CO2; dose EI with Excel / glut; low light ([email protected]); 10 weeks after planting; substrate: high CEC Montmorillonite clay / Safe-t-sorb


----------



## Zensational (Jun 26, 2017)

KrypleBerry said:


> Zensational said:
> 
> 
> > This is the current state of my 9 Gallon Fluval Flex, I've got 3 Anubias Barteri in the back left corner, a Java Fern in the center of the back attached to a piece of cholla wood, 9 Water sprite buds that I'm trying to grow back out, the mother plant died when it was overrun with algae
> ...


I'm loving my solid green tank, and I think I'll keep it as a green rhizome plant. I have a few red minis in my betta tanks, but I don't love the look of them, I'd also like to have something big enough to cover the crevice. Anubias Nana Petite at least would have enough coverage for it. I love both Anubias, and Buce plants now.


----------



## wastewater (Apr 5, 2010)

KrypleBerry said:


> What is the lighter stem stand in the center? What kind of substrate did you use?


_Ammannia pedicellata _(aka: "golden nesaea") still slowly transforming from its emersed form. Moved some _Limnophila aromatica _occupying that spot into another set-up.

Tank substrate is standard inert black gravel. Plant substrate is loam consisting of sand, silt, clay & humus in different proportions (about an inch deep); capped with black sand (about 1 1/2" deep).

The 'ole' standard (black frame) 10's are a lot of fun to play around with, and they definitely do not break the bank.


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

wastewater said:


> KrypleBerry said:
> 
> 
> > What is the lighter stem stand in the center? What kind of substrate did you use?
> ...


Ive never seen Nesaea emersed before, no wonder I didnt recognize it right away. It just looked different. Is that pellia in the front center? If so we did the same thing with ours, mine is just in my 15 column. I love the look of it. Yes the tens are amazing, so cheap and versatile. Very clean set up you have, nice to look at. Thanks again for sharing!


----------



## KrypleBerry (May 23, 2017)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi KrypleBerry,
> 
> 10 gallon; no CO2; dose EI with Excel / glut; low light ([email protected]); 10 weeks after planting; substrate: high CEC Montmorillonite clay / Safe-t-sorb


Always clean and well thought out. Interesting mix for the substrate. Ive seen a few tanks using similar mixes and wondered what the mix was. Any particular pros over using aqua solum, ada, or other buffering substrates? How is the longevity of that mix? Id imagine the price is probably considerably lower for the safe-t-sorb mix than say ada substrates.


----------



## clownplanted (Mar 3, 2017)

Zensational said:


> This is the current state of my 9 Gallon Fluval Flex, I've got 3 Anubias Barteri in the back left corner, a Java Fern in the center of the back attached to a piece of cholla wood, 9 Water sprite buds that I'm trying to grow back out, the mother plant died when it was overrun with algae  and I've got 3 Rosette swords.
> 
> I'm probably looking at getting either some Anubias Nana Petite, or some Green Wavy Buce for the crevices between the base stones and the pillar stone. Not sure which one though, I'm also probably going to move the two Rosette swords that are on the right, forward a little bit and put a nice Banana plant behind it!
> 
> I currently use it as my cute little community tank, I've got 3 Clown Killifish, and 6 Harlequin Rasboras.


Sorry you don't qualify you are 1 gallon short haha :surprise: Just kidding. Nice tank


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

KrypleBerry said:


> Always clean and well thought out. Interesting mix for the substrate. Ive seen a few tanks using similar mixes and wondered what the mix was. Any particular pros over using aqua solum, ada, or other buffering substrates? How is the longevity of that mix? Id imagine the price is probably considerably lower for the safe-t-sorb mix than say ada substrates.


Hi KrypleBerry,

Just one substrate, Safe-t-sorb #7941; $40# for $6.49 at Tractor Supply. The first wash requires some patience.


----------

